# I-4 Weather app will not update stuck on last Thursday



## vjw_65 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have no idea how to get it to refresh.TYIA


----------



## AF1028 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Hello i dont know if your still having this problem or not but try this simple soft reset on your iphone
Hold down the Home and Power button at the same time, release one iPhone reboots and you see the apple logo.*


----------

